# Look out Deer



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Look out deer I am shooting out to 50 yds on the money with a tenpoint and new muzzy broad heads.Katy bar the door.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Crossbow*

I just got a crossbow a few days ago. I decided to stay within my bow range this year with it. Anything 30 yards or less is in serious trouble. I have been busy and have not shot any farther than 30 yards. When the trigger pulls the arrow hits the target dang near immediately. Supposed to be 310fps. I have to use 2 block targets to stop that thing. 

I am slinging Montec G5's at them this year. Saturday should be interesting.

Good luck!!!

Darin


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeah thats right yall start early. I m only using it because I mess up my left hand


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

come on now...Im gettin rid of the wheelie bow and going with a wood bow


----------

